# Class A or C models



## rvrookieottawa

First of all I would like to thank all who have responded to my eariler questions,its much appreciated. My wife and I plan to retire and cruise North America and are trying to decide on an RV size and model. We have looked at large class C models locally but havent been in a small class A. I am leaning towards somrething like a Thor ACE 29.1 or a similar size. Something around 28 feet or so should be big enough for a couple,shouldnt it?....PS...I am over 6'3" and need the extra headroom......thanks !........any recommendations would be appreciated!


----------



## JCZ

Some would say that 28' is to small to full time in.  However, we just bought a 23.5' 5th wheel (27' over all length from bumper to king pin) to full time in.  We wanted something small enough to fit in any campground or back in the boondocks.

Do you plan on pulling a toad?  Do you plan on spending much time in the mountain states?  If so, then you may want to consider a small diesel MH.  Also, for longevity of the motor itself if you plan on doing a lot of traveling.

In doing our research, I quickly learned that there's a huge disperity in quality from one mfg. to another.  I was concerned about buying something that "looked good" and would regreat it five years down the road.  Eventually I learned about RV Consumer......kind of like the Consumer Reports for the RV industry.  They don't accept any advertising and are beholding to nobody.  Kind of pricey......I don't remember if it was $75 or $125 but cheap when you consider what a financial mistake the wrong RV could be.

They rate value, reliability, overall satisfaction and rated by "weekender/vacation/snowbirder or full timer".

Not saying it's the perfect reliable source but it does give you a good starting point for a particular make or model that you may be considering.  After joining RV Consumer, I immediatly dropped two of the considerations I had previously and found a unit that is rated very high in quality and still in the same price range.....a model that I wasn't even aware of.

Just a suggestion.


----------



## Clay L

I know a lot of full timers that used to have a Class C before they bought a Class A. 
We started with a 30 foot Class A with no slides and after about a year traded it in on a new 2004 35 footer with two slides. We needed the extra room and cargo carrying capacity.

 Most full timers find that they need at least 1500 pounds per person of CCC.

There are folks that full time in vans and slide in pick up campers so not every one needs the space and CCC that most of do but small spaces and no room for everyday items are not suitable for most.


----------



## rvrookieottawa

Thanks for the advice its much appreciated.


----------



## JCZ

Quite a following that full time in the small molded fiberglass trailers.  A couple of them only 13' long.  They actually have forums for the molded fiberglass trailer owners.  

Now I think that would be a bit small.....I at least need room for the recliners and to be able to pass each other in the trailer without one having to sit down first.


----------



## C Nash

Start with your budget and what you can afford.  If it fits your budget and you are confortable in it its the right one. pick out several different models and then research them.  Take your time.  Half the fun is looking.  Good luck


----------



## rvrookieottawa

thanks for the tips everyone!


----------



## Cruzincat

Still dreaming of getting our first RV, but I did find one factor that seems to eliminate a class C, unless that is all I can afford when the time comes.  In going to shows and looking at Class Cs, I noticed that, when parked and in the back, if I wanted to see what was outside in front(through the windshield), I would always have to bend over, even if seated.  I think over time, that would get to be annoying and maybe even hard on my back/neck.  Has anyone who has had a class C, discovered this to be a problem?


----------



## Pillaz

Whether you purchase a Class A or C, I would suggest getting a model with Hydrolic Jacks.  It makes set up and break down much easier.


----------



## JCZ

Don't get a 5th wheel......no front window.  We kind of like it that way.....keeps the noseys walking up and down the driveways of the RV parks from looking in.


----------



## LEN

Ya an lot of those NOSEYS can become friends for life. Most share the need for new adventures and good times be it by the fireside at evening get togethers or pot lucks, hiking that new trail just discovered or the new/old road into the sunset. JMO

LEN


----------



## C Nash

I'm with you Len.  I like to sit outside and speak to all the "Noseys" passing by. Amazing how fast friends can be made in a campground.


----------



## JCZ

LEN;82665 said:
			
		

> Ya an lot of those NOSEYS can become friends for life. Most share the need for new adventures and good times be it by the fireside at evening get togethers or pot lucks, hiking that new trail just discovered or the new/old road into the sunset. JMO
> 
> LEN



Not exactly what I'm talkin bout Len.  I can be as social as anybody but I don't care for people trying to look in to my living quarters to see exactly what we're doing wether it's the s&b or the RV.  While I can and do enjoy socializing with the best of em I also enjoy my privacy when we choose to go there.

Personally, I think it's rude when people are strolling through a camp ground and have no problem trying to stare into other people's RVs.....show a little respect and courtesy for others.

That's what I'm a talkin bout.


----------



## C Nash

If I dont want them looking in I just close the curtains.  Hard to go by a rv and not look.  Just a camper admiring your rig IMO.  Does not bother me at all.  Been camping for 45+ years and never even thought about it.  If I am inside I just wave JMO.  Hey JCZ if you come by ours it will be ok if you take a picture of me inside waving at you LOL.  The pic you posted in your blog were awesome picture and thanks for sharing them.


----------



## JCZ

Thanks for the complaments Chelse.  I do get in to the photography.

However, I'm not sure I'm communicating clearly.  I'm not talking about the casual observer just checking the rig out....I'm talking about those that are intent, staring, to see what's going on inside.  Like I said I value my privacy and I try to respect others as well.  Sorry.....feel like I'm beating a dead horse here with what my thinking was behind my original post.

Thanks again for the compliments.  I have many trip reports and campground reviews (similar to my first blog) however they're posted directly to
 other forums.  Now that I've learned how to do a blog, going forward I can share them with everybody.


----------



## H2H1

well not to be rude, but if camping in a camp ground and most get real crowed and it upset you that some one is looking at you are your rig. Than I think I would do more bood docking with a little more privately. BTW , Ilike Nash, do like your pictures of Q. that place looks like you was dry camping. But never the less, you took some great pictures, really enjoyed looking at them


----------



## JCZ

H2H1;82684 said:
			
		

> well not to be rude,* but if camping in a camp ground and most get real crowed and it upset you that some one is looking at you are your rig.* Than I think I would do more bood docking with a little more privately. BTW , Ilike Nash, do like your pictures of Q. that place looks like you was dry camping. But never the less, you took some great pictures, really enjoyed looking at them



Come on Hollis.....that's not what I said or alluded to, let's not twist it.  I think I've made my self clear....in several posts I spelled it out.....people *"staring"* in to your RV trying to know all your business.   Not the same as a casual glance or somebody checking out the exterior of your rig and I've already said that. 

Again, that's not what I'm referring to.  Just don't know how to express it any clearer but if I'm the only one that has a problem with it.......then we can move on here.


----------



## LEN

If they stare at me at my age or the wife(did I just say that) I take it as a complement. When your wrinkles are older than most of the people in the CG, am I showing my age. I never really have had a problem as the privacy screen is up till we are fully dressed and the rest of the time I could care less. And in the boondocking areas there aint anyone close enough to see much.

LEN


----------



## H2H1

Hey JCZ, I never meant to be rude or disrepectfull, I appreicate your privacy and we all like it. In the summer I leave my door open but we do have a screen on the door way. I have cover the screen with lexan to keep the cool air in, but allows me and other to look in. But when it come to night time, and I see someone trying to peek in, well I pul out my JUDGE and go hold court. once again sorry if I over stepped my ground, never meant to. HAPPY CAMPING, MY FRIEND


----------



## C Nash

Well JCZ guess you see we have opinions and give them.  Thats whats so great about this country.  Think I see what you are saying now if gets to peeping toms like Hollis I might breech the old 12 ga pump LOL.  Most all understand the sound of a pump shotgun putting a shell in the barrell. Hey at least you got the board hopping.  Keep the comments coming.  Would also like to see so of your other pictures.


----------



## ejdixon

C Nash;82681 said:
			
		

> If I dont want them looking in I just close the curtains.  Hard to go by a rv and not look.  Just a camper admiring your rig IMO.



I'm with Nash on that. I myself see a lot of really fine looking RVs that I not only stop and stare. If the owners are lounging outside, I go up and strike up a conversation with them about it. Next thing we know, I'm pulling up a chair and chit chatting with them over coffee about that and other things.


----------



## JCZ

C Nash;82691 said:
			
		

> *Well JCZ guess you see we have opinions and give them*.  Thats whats so great about this country.  Think I see what you are saying now if gets to peeping toms like Hollis I might breech the old 12 ga pump LOL.  Most all understand the sound of a pump shotgun putting a shell in the barrell. Hey at least you got the board hopping.  Keep the comments coming.  Would also like to see so of your other pictures.



After I made my last post, sit there for a minute and then laughed out loud.  Posting "my" opinion is what got everbody's pantys in a wad.  Then I got to thinkin....this has got to be a pretty slow forum if a simple post of opnion about people staring into my 5er can become the topic of the day creating more posts than any other topic on this forum today.  Now that's just plain funny.....I don't care who you are. 

What I'd like to know is where, on this forum, do I find where everybody's posted their pictures of destinations and journeys?  Something just a tad bit more tangible.

Oh, by the way Hollis......no offense taken......we're good.

Now where have you folks been and where are the pics?


----------



## H2H1

just look in the album section. That is wher post post there pictures. Me I have not been able to learn how. Dumbie me


----------



## C Nash

Well there used to be a place to post pictures but now I dont see it.  Guess youhave to go to Face Book to see mine JCZ.  Got a lot of Alaska pic "somewhere" LOL.  I have problems even finding my own


----------



## C Nash

Ok found it upper left side under community


----------



## JCZ

I edited one of my posts above, just to see if I could insert a photo......I was/did.

I then read your last post Chelse.....so went back up to "community" and clicked on each of those tabs and it only reflects info for myself.  I don't see anywhere I can enter another members username to view their album.

I'm with Hollis.....technology challenged.....but I call it technology stupid.


----------



## C Nash

All will show in album section.  Guess no one has posted.  Just did


----------



## JCZ

H2H1;82696 said:
			
		

> *just look in the album section. *That is wher post post there pictures. Me I have not been able to learn how. Dumbie me



Interesting.....yesterday I clicked on albums and nothing came up.  Today I tried it again and there's two in there.  Going to see Chelse's trip to Alaska, now.


----------



## C Nash

Still playing with the album as you have found out.  Posted twice for some reason so will delete one as soon as possible.  Got tons more of Alaska trip to post but dont have time right now.  Might get into my relax time LOL


----------



## H2H1

what do u mean your relax time???? you are out on the road camping where ever you like, what more laxing can you get?
just saying!!


----------



## C Nash

Rough life Hollis!!!   Have to decide where home will be next.  Very trying LOL


----------



## C Nash

Well tried to delete one of the albums and now both gone.


----------



## TurnTwoNet

Hi RVRookie,

Not sure how much this will help as my wife and I are pretty much rookies ourselves, but...

We've had a Thor ACE 29.2 for a bit over a year now.  Our trips have pretty much been limited to weekends although we had one longer trip late last summer.  We're very pleased with it and can't wait to get back out there this year.  On the long trip we had 5 of us including our two sons (HS and college) and a friend.  Both my boys are over 6' and they didn't seem to have any issues with the height.  We had one sleeping in the dinette, one on the sofa and one in the overhead bed that you can drop down over the seats when parked.  We also had an 8 month old Great Dane puppy.  Might be a bit harder to have that full group at this point with the Dane's growth!

We looked at a wide variety of Class Cs up to 31 feet and Class As up to about 34 feet including some of the small diesels.  We finally decided that this was the right choice for us and so far we've been quite happy with our choice.  My wife has remarked a few times that she's very happy we picked the one we did.  We have a Jeep Wrangler setup to tow four down and have taken that with us on several of the trips.  I test drove a few of the motor homes and felt the Class As were easier to see out of.  All in all, we've been happy - hope you find the right one for yourselves.  We are hoping to do the same when I can finally retire!

Tom


----------

